# Rob On Leave



## Rob Fisher

I'm permanently on leave anyway because I have retired... but I'm on leave away from my PC as we travel down to the fair Cape stopping everywhere on the way down and back... highlight for me apart from tasting a little vino will be the Cape Vape Meet!

So the reason I'm going to be scarce for the next 3 weeks is because I will be exploring towns between here and CT!

Please all behave because I don't want to have to fine everybody when I get back online!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Enjoy it Sir  And see you in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Enjoy it Sir  And see you in Cape Town



Thanks Stroods! Can't wait! Gonna be so lekker to meet you guys finally!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Enjoy Rob. I will happily accept position of Acting Fines Master in your absence

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Enjoy Rob. I will happily accept position of Acting Fines Master in your absence



@Rob Fisher I feel he should only get this honor if he does indeed do the "Vape my socks tutorial video"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Rob Fisher I feel he should only get this honor if he does indeed do the "Vape my socks tutorial video"



I am busy with it Stroods. Had no idea finding 100% cotton socks was so difficult. All the socks I have checked are composites with elastene, nylon and cotton - definitely not something I plan on vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Actually being serious! @PeterHarris @johan @annemarievdh @Stroodlepuff if anyone knows where I can find 100% cotton socks that would help a lot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

http://www.xco.co.za/fedproducts/view/id/434/order/207

http://www.mrp.com/en_za/jump/Mens/Non-Slip-Sock/productDetail/27098_10001/cat10009/brands


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Enjoy Rob. I will happily accept position of Acting Fines Master in your absence



Great idea @devdev! At a full sitting of the judicial bench this afternoon it was decided that I hand the gavel to you while I'm away! 




Notice to all... @devdev is the Acting Fines Master till the end of the month!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Enjoy Rob
Travel safe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> Great idea @devdev! At a full sitting of the judicial bench this afternoon it was decided that I hand the gavel to you while I'm away!
> 
> View attachment 5033
> 
> 
> Notice to all... @devdev is the Acting Fines Master till the end of the month!



Thank you milady. I can assure you that I will shoulder this massive responsibility with all the diligence you have demonstrated in the role.

As a stern reminder to everyone I have temporarily made the judge duck my avatar in your absence

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

devdev said:


> Actually being serious! @PeterHarris @johan @annemarievdh @Stroodlepuff if anyone knows where I can find 100% cotton socks that would help a lot



Think you might find it at "Cotton on" in the Cradlestone Mall here in Krugersdorp.


----------



## PeterHarris

devdev said:


> Actually being serious! @PeterHarris @johan @annemarievdh @Stroodlepuff if anyone knows where I can find 100% cotton socks that would help a lot


Woolies should have 100% cotton socks....


----------



## shabbar

Geniet oom rob . Drive safe


----------



## Rowan Francis

Enjoy uncle rob . It's a nice drive . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppie

@Rob Fisher - enjoy and save journey


----------



## steve

see you next week @Rob Fisher ... woo hoo


----------



## TylerD

Enjoy the trip @Rob Fisher ! Drive safe!


----------



## johan

Enjoy your trip @Rob Fisher - safe travels and have a couple of good Red Ones!


----------



## Riaz

safe trip Oom

see you in cape town


----------



## Rob Fisher

Umngazi River Bungalows vaping. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gizmo

wow awesome!


----------



## annemarievdh

Nice !! Looks so peaceful


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> Umngazi River Bungalows vaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Chucking out HUGE clouds into the sky there Rob. Good work


----------



## Rowan Francis

shame , the girls must have been left behind , cant see them anywhere !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

They are here. Tomorrow's pic will include them. This was a Vaping shot. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping Baby!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Vaping Baby!
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


Way to go!


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> Vaping Baby!
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Haha, such a rebel! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW

Have a good trip uncle Rob

Hope you took enough stock to convert those technologically underprivellaged hethens in the free state!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW

Rob Fisher said:


> Umngazi River Bungalows vaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


 
Beautiful place that! Dig the shower with a view. Nice detour you've taken, love the Transkei!

I'm up that side for the weekend, got a fishing comp in Port st johns.... enjoy!


----------



## Silver

Lovely pics Rob. Great that you shared them. Looking good. Love the no smoking sign pic


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping at the Lodge in Addo elephant park. 






Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's try again with the right picture. 






Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping in the bush!







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> Vaping in the bush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Where about are you now? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

in the bush ?


----------



## Metal Liz

thanks for sharing your amazing journey with us Rob! hope you guys are having a great trip  can't wait to share a vape with you at the meet next week  Safe Travels!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still at a lodge I. The Addo elephant park. Chilling with a beer and Maria on the deck overlooking a waterhole. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last night at Addo. My two girls and Kiera. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monkey land in plettenberg was simply awesome!!!







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick

Rob Fisher said:


> Monkey land in plettenberg was simply awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


ooh, Iven been to monkey land - loved it, but when they started telling us about all the different kinds of monkey going extinct, it was kinda sad 

So do you now know the difference between a monkey and an ape ?


----------



## BhavZ

Just watch out that those monkeys don't pinch your vape gear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yebo I do Derick. I was paying attention.  clue - tail. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Derick

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo I do Derick. I was paying attention.  clue - tail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


Yay! 

Now go visit the wolf sanctuary, it's not that far from Monkey land - and don't ask what all the cute fluffy baby bunnies are for


----------



## ET

bunnies are food also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

denizenx said:


> bunnies are food also


Yep and you win the prize - it took me a while when i was there to figure out what all these cute bunnies are for at a wolf sanctuary


----------



## vaalboy

Where's the Reo?


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Where's the Reo?



Kiera was in the car in need of a refill. Maria did the monkey excursion. 

We have arrived in Knysna and Kiera is full again and has a fresh battery. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Enjoy Knysa Rob, by far one of my favourite places!!! if you guys have time you should go to Nutzie and go have a look at all the castles built on the beach there, it's breath taking!!!

http://noetziecastles.co.za/


----------



## BhavZ

Also don't forget to visit the Knysna heads and if you are spending a night, go for the sunset cruise on the john ben, its great fun and they have a full restaurant and bar on the boat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Doing a cruise tomorrow to the heads etc. tonight a visit to the night market and hunt for some grub. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica and me in Knysna. 








Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mitchell's with Kiera! Life is pretty good!







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Stop showing that wood thing...it makes me green.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Stop showing that wood thing...it makes me green.



Time to cruise ECF. I'm just worried I'll miss grand woody while I'm away. My life will be complete if I can get one. 

You do NEED one! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping on the Knysna Heads. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ET

lekke meneer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kiera in the Cango Caves







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kiera with matching snake at the Cheetah Foundation. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Allan

Drive safely Rob and see you next Saturday


----------



## Silver

Rob, Kiera must be the most photographed Woodvil in real life action. Knysna Heads, snakes, caves - wow - I think Reosmods needs to know


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two of the girls in my life. Erica and my darling wife Anthea at Surval Boutique olive estate in Outshoorn. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

LOL Rob - Anthea doesnt look too charmed about having to hold Erica for the photo


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, Kiera must be the most photographed Woodvil in real life action. Knysna Heads, snakes, caves - wow - I think Reosmods needs to know



Will post them all in the ECF forums when I get home. Kiera got the night off tonight and it's all about Erica for the next few hours. 

Now for some red wine and Karoo lamb!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> LOL Rob - Anthea doesnt look too charmed about having to hold Erica for the photo



Spot on Hi Ho... She is not a vaping fan. 

Here is a shot of Kiera on an awesome and massive silver candle stick holder. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Bri


Rob Fisher said:


> Spot on Hi Ho... She is not a vaping fan.
> 
> Here is a shot of Kiera on an awesome and massive silver candle stick holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Bring me that candle stick holder when you come back will you? Judging by the weight and size of it, I see about 6 mods.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> Bring me that candle stick holder when you come back will you? Judging by the weight and size of it, I see about 6 mods.



This thing is really big and could probably make 20-30 mods. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica with me at Hermanus. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

@Rob Fisher if you are feeling a bit adventurous, don't know if the place still exists, but there is/was a cafe in Hermanus that used to sell shark meat pie. 

When I tried it some years back it was tasty and quite an experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We are about to head out in search of some grub now. Will keep an eye out. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica with me at Hermanus.



Die ou hawe! That is one of my favourite places in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We ate at Lemon Butta. Good food but really kak service. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob, looks like you having an amazing time!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Rob, looks like you having an amazing time!!



We are thanks Gizarama. Chilled big time. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica with me at Hermanus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



You around the corner from us already. A bit early but alright, entertain yourselves till sat.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> You around the corner from us already. A bit early but alright, entertain yourselves till sat.



We will stop in Franschoek for two days to test some fermented grape juice and then onto CT. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Wow @Rob Fisher awesome pics man!

Looks like you guys really having a nice time! The garden route is still one of my best long distance routes- so much to see and do

Welcome to the mother city  see you on Saturday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

So great you are sharing the odd photo. Lovely Rob
And i like it that Erica and Kiera are so photogenic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica checking out the Main Street in Hermanus. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica at the La Motte wine farm. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY

lekker rob see you sooon

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica found some friends. The salt and pepper at La Motte. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica checking our my Duck Confit. French cuisine - or translated - grass cuttings, a three leafed clover and some duck. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

Nice  That salt and pepper shakers look rad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica enjoyed the pulled pork belly. 






Yum yum. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Mmmmm, now I'm hungry


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica enjoyed the pulled pork belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum yum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


She was hungry sommer climbed on the plate.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica found some friends. The salt and pepper at La Motte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



too funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica and the bread and butter pudding. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Great looking food Rob, how did Erica like it?


----------



## Metal Liz

wow that food looks MAJORLY YUMMYYYY!!!! i agree with @annemarievdh hahaha, now i'm hungry... and supper is not even going to get close to that cuisine... pork tjops, mash and peas... mmmm... think i need to change supper for tonight hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Great looking food Rob, how did Erica like it?



I'm not a big fine dining foodie... But the presentation was great and the food pretty good. Half my pork belly was a little tough and the bread and butter pudding was mediocre. My daughter had lamb ribbetjie and that was outstanding. 

The wine tasting was great and La Motte produces some really good wines. My favorite was Millenium and also their Cab Sav. We put a few bottles in the car before we left. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica and I wanted to buy this hat but the family vetoed the purchase. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Rob Fisher

I really wanted this hat but this too was vetoed. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Those hats are both awesome!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Those hats are both awesome!



That's what I thought!!! Next time I'm going to override the veto if I can find hats again!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

The biker helmet suited you very well Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Reminder: You are to make a short little welcome speech at the Vape Meet on behalf of EcigsSA, Skipper.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Reminder: You are to make a short little welcome speech at the Vape Meet on behalf of EcigsSA, Skipper.



Roger that. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## vaalboy

Loving this thread - glad to see you are having a blast!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica and Kiera getting pissed. 








Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica and Kiera getting a little more pissed. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica and Kiera found some porcupine quills which is quite appropriate seeing they are REO's. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BhavZ

I see Kiera is a little tipsy, her drip tip is leaning a bit to the right

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ET

must say not a fan of this new style of food presentation. seems like just an excuse to put less food on the plate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I can't remember where I am but the girls are having Fun. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Love it Rob!!
The Reos are looking after you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last stop of the day and if my memory serves me right we are at Grande Provence. Awesome day in the little bus and tram drinking vino. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ok let's give it horns. Hic!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Methinks @Rob Fisher is leaving there sideway.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Rob Fisher hope you're enjoying your holiday and see you on Saturday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Methinks @Rob Fisher is leaving there sideway.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Yip we did taste rather a lot of fermented grape today. What an awesome day!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping with Kiera on the Wild Coast. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Vaping with Kiera on the Wild Coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Loving the slop tan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica looking good next to an awesome statue of an elephant!







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica and some cheeses. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

can Erica say cheese

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica overlooking the Franschoek valley. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

@Rob Fisher just a thought, doesnt your wife and kids think you taatie taking pics of your reos?

what do they have to say about it?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> @Rob Fisher just a thought, doesnt your wife and kids think you taatie taking pics of your reos?
> 
> what do they have to say about it?



My wife swears at me but my kids help with the pics because they are so happy dad gave up the stinkies. 

Here is a shot of Erica at the Cape Brewing Company. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

how is that VM menthol ice in these lekker icy cold cape town mornings


----------



## Alex

I must say, that's a well traveled Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## crack2483

From Cape to Reo. 



So lame but couldn't resist.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> how is that VM menthol ice in these lekker icy cold cape town mornings



Working like gangbusters! Added a few drops of coconut. Yum yum!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> I must say, that's a well traveled Reo.



Agreed

But I think other Reos also travel wide and far

The difference is that our special @Rob Fisher takes the time to take photos and share them

Awesome Rob, really so cool to see. 

I think these photos are so amazing. Rob at Reosmods would be proud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob, I would like to try that coconut infused menthol ice at the vape meet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, I would like to try that coconut infused menthol ice at the vape meet



It's a date Hi Ho! 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Eeek see you guys tomorrow

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica in Hout Bay with a seal called Bobbie. 








Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica and Kiera on Table Mountain. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping in Table Mountain. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RIEFY

Nice pose bobbie. did they show you how they feed him?






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica and Kiera on Table Mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



This is a proper REO adverisement photo - like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Nice pose bobbie. did they show you how they feed him?



Yip I also fed him but not from my mouth. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica with me for lunch. Some lobster and chips. Yum. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Rob Fisher

And let's end off the day with a wine tasting. Hic Burp. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My five happy girls on Table mountain. Anthea, Mandy, Kelsey, Erica and Kiera. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

At JC le Roux for the girls. For me I just filled glasses with Erica Vapour. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica and I at another wine tasting. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

FW holding Erica at the V&A. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Klippies time. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping in the Klippies bar!







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

@Rob Fisher; one tip - suck on a dark chocolate (pref 80%+) and then take a neat sip - really brings out the hidden flavours out of brandy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Klipdrift Black Gold






OMG that is so awesome!!!! I getting a bottle of Black Gold!!!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Klipdrift Black Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG that is so awesome!!!! I getting a bottle of Black Gold!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Get a case Rob, the Black Gold seriously kick some very expensive cognac ass's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Now you at the right place! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A shot at De Krans for Ohm Johan. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> A shot at De Krans for Ohm Johan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Lovely thanks Rob! I've saved the pic on my hdd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Lekker Port

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica at the Storms River bridge. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## devdev

Did you or Erica go for a Bungy  ?


----------



## Silver

Great Photo Rob!


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Did you or Erica go for a Bungy  ?



No none of us did. I'm enjoying life and don't want to die too soon. Erica thought she wanted to but chickened out. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica at Jefferies bay watching the surf. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The three girls watching the surf in East London... last stop before home... and we are now home! Now to catch up on eight million unread forum posts!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev

Awesome travel series Rob!

Loved all the Reos in sexy places. Also going to prepare myself for serious Vape Mail envy now that you are back home.

Glad you are safe. I will change avatars now, as the Fines master is back


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Awesome travel series Rob!
> 
> Loved all the Reos in sexy places. Also going to prepare myself for serious Vape Mail envy now that you are back home.
> 
> Glad you are safe. I will change avatars now, as the Fines master is back



There should be some vape mail tomorrow... I have a few post office slips! 

Thanks for looking after the fines for me... I see there were a few close calls for some peeps but no fines... we will have to remedy that.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daughters birthday celebration. Yummy food at Quo in Gillits. 






Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Very nice @Rob Fisher ... Enjoy


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK let's have some red wine with lunch... a nice wine from La Motte Estate that we visited while in CT.


----------



## Rob Fisher

And for starters a prawn pot... so damn delish!




And for the main course lamb cutlets... awesome!



I'm afraid I drank too much wine and forgot to take pics of the outstanding bread and butter pudding!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

No man @Rob Fisher,

This is just plain being mean. That looks sooo goood

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

thought oom rob was banting


----------



## Rob Fisher

denizenx said:


> thought oom rob was banting


 
He is... but once in a while I eat real food and have a JOL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Super photos @Rob Fisher
Love the way the Woodvil (missy) appears in all the shots. Classic. Forget the food, we know what Rob is most proud of.

Missy looks amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET

that lamb looks uber tasty :drool


----------



## Rob Fisher

Evangeline and I are out and about. 






Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET

somewhere near the yacht club?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out at umdloti. Was at sand bar. Now ready for food at Mundo Vida.

Cold but nice day at the beach!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Evangeline matches the red wine. I hope the food comes soon. 






Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lovely food but not enought to eat because my wife won't let me eat carbs due to this banting diet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Who wants to see Evangeline with her top off?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here she is without a top! What a slut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------

